# Cpc-h



## Micheles (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello, 

I have passed my CPC and now interested in taking the CPC-H course. I live in Southern California... does anyone know any information to help get me started in taking the class for CPC-H

Thanks


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Aug 13, 2009)

I am a CPC and do consulting and decided to get my CPC-H also.  I used the Independent Study Program that AAPC has.  I was able to get the "H" portion only since that is what I needed.  I did not have to purchase the entire ISP program.  This was a great resource for me and you may want to check into thisl  Feel free to contact me if I can help you in any way.

Good luck!


----------



## slrollings (Aug 14, 2009)

I did the exact same thing as Machelle. I would highly recommend getting the CPC-H. It seems to have opened alot of doors that the CPC alone probably wouldn't have.
Good Luck!
Susan Mathis, CPC, CPC-H, CGSC


----------



## kevbshields (Aug 14, 2009)

I've encouraged several individuals to obtain their CPC-H.  Honestly, for a long time I didn't necessarily see the benefit.  However, the CPC-H started appearing on job advertisements--either as a desired credential or required.  I also looked at some relatively successful folks and many of them had their CPC-H.  For me that was the decision.  I've heralded the credential since obtaining it.  I think its value is not always highlighted in the way it should be.  Regardless, best of luck to you.


----------



## Alta (Aug 14, 2009)

I am going to sit for the CPC-H.  I chose that because I am a hospital coder and I always want to work in a hospital rather than physician office.  What puzzles me is the information suggested to study includes billing, reimbursement, and insurance forms, which I know nothing about.  I just do coding in a hospital, which is what I love.  Do you CPC-H'rs work in hospitals but have something to do the billing?  Why does the CPC-H exam have more about billing forms and such than the CPC exam, which I would think would have more to do with billing in physician's offices?  I don't understand.  I am trying to study this information but it is not sinking in very well.  If I cannot answer the questions on the exam about this side of it will I fail the exam?


----------



## kevbshields (Aug 15, 2009)

I think part of the inclusion of revenue functions and understanding the UB comes from the expectation that coders have a "big picture" concept of hospital reimbursement.  Let's also note that not all certified coders code; many are billers, billing managers, reimbursement specialists and a variety of other titles.  Although I cannot speak for AAPC, it's a hunch that these questions and content are included on the exam due to mention in job analysis surveys.

There has also been the recent trend in some hospitals to align coding duties under revenue departments, as opposed to HIM.  I suspect the requirements for the exam take note of that shift and add this content to meet the new needs of hospital-certified coders.


----------



## Alta (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you, Kevin.  I have been sheltered from that I guess.  I can see that it is good to understand and know this side of it as general knowledge in how the whole process works.  The amount of information to take in feels overwhelming.


----------



## slrollings (Aug 16, 2009)

I was also concerned about the difficulty of the study program. I struggled through the self study and was very unsure about taking the exam, but when I took the test I didn't think the test was as hard as the study. That's just my perspective, though. Good luck and let us know how you do


----------

